# Can't get to Android home



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

Got my device about 2 weeks ago. Everything was working fine but now, all is a sudden, I can't get to the Android TV home by pressing the circle on the remote. I can get to the TiVo app and I can get to Netflix by pressing the Netflix button. When I press the home button, I just get a blank screen

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Unplug the power and plug it back in to get it going again...

Then read up on TS4K Black Screen for other workarounds if it occurs again..

Paul Shivers


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

See Black Android TV Screen

A power down isn't necessary if you can get into Settings via Google Assistant.


----------



## brotherali (Nov 9, 2015)

Its a bug on android, you can apparently uninstall the update and disable updates to not have the problem again.


----------

